#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  SV ISA | Sollicitatietraining i.s.m. BoerCroon!

## ISA studentenvereniging

Beste genteresseerden,

Elke loopbaan start met een eerste baan. Om die baan te krijgen, is een succesvol sollicitatiegesprek een vereiste. Ht moment waarbij je een potentile werkgever moet overtuigen dat jij de ideale kandidaat bent voor jouw droomfunctie; een spannend gesprek waar veel van afhangt. Een belangrijk deel van deze spanning kan weggenomen worden door een goede voorbereiding.

De Islamitische Studentenvereniging Amsterdam (ISA) organiseert i.s.m. BoerCroon Business Creators een sollicitatietraining voor studenten. In een besloten setting zul jij aan de hand van verschillende oefeningen geholpen worden bij de voorbereidingen op een sollicitatiegesprek. Enkele onderwerpen die aan bod zullen komen zijn:
Je oefent hoe je jezelf zo goed mogelijk kan presenteren tijdens het gesprek
Je leert je motivatie voor een functie of bedrijf overtuigend over te brengen
Je leert relevante kwaliteiten, kennis en vaardigheden overtuigend in te zetten
Je oefent hoe om te gaan met een case

BoerCroon Young Executive Management is onderdeel van BoerCroon, ht managementbureau van Nederland dat staat voor hoogwaardige dienstverlening op het gebied van consulting, corporate finance en management. BoerCroon combineert als geen ander durf, denk- en daadkracht. Aarzel niet en kom met hen kennismaken op 26 september 2014.

Wil jij werken aan jouw toekomstige loopbaan en jouw sollicitatievaardigheden verbeteren? Meld je dan uiterlijk 22 september aan via deze link: Islamitische Studentenvereniging Amsterdam | Aanmeldformulier sollicitatietraining BoerCroon. Vergeet niet op het aanmeldformulier ook jouw cv te uploaden!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Bestuur ISA  Islamitische Studentenvereniging Amsterdam

----------

